# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > توسعه نرم افزار مستقل از سکو > خبر: لازاروس از پشتیبانی ویندوز 98 و ME دست خواهد کشید.

## developing

با سلام

طبق اعلام رسمی سایت لازاروس از نسخه ی 1.6 به بعد و شاید هم از نسخه ی 1.7 دیگر لازاروس از بستر ویندوز 98 پشتیبانی نخواهد نمود. این ترک بستر هم شامل نصب و هم شامل تولید خروجی است. یعنی علاوه بر اینکه لازاروس بر روی ویندوز 98 نصب نخواهد شد، حتی گرفتن خروجی برای این سیستم عامل نیز امکان پذیر نخواهد بود.

البته این را باید گفت که این کار، غیرقابل نصب بودن بر روی ویندوز 98 را بیان نمی کند بلکه دیگر زحمت های زیاد برای همخوانی با این سیستم عامل را از روی دوش گروه برمی دارد. یعنی گروه با فراغ بال بیشتری به ویژگی های جدید لازاروس می اندیشند و برای ارتقای آن دیگر دربند هماهنگ نمودن کدهای خود با سیستم عامل 98 نخواهند بود.

دلایل خود را به شرح زیر عنوان نمودند:
این بستر (ویندوز 98 و ME)دیگر از طرف مایکروسافت پشتیبانی نمی شود.این بستر دشواری هایی در کاربرد دارد.دنباله های جدید کامپایلرهای فری پاسکال (FPC) از نسخه ی 3 به بعد از این بستر پشتیبانی نمی کند. (همین طور که می دانید لازاروس در پشت صحنه، کامپایلر فری پاسکال را به کار می برد)در کل سایت لازاروس و توسعه ی آن فقط یک نفر هوادار برای این بستر وجود دارد.


متن اصلی خبر

----------

